# lenovo+hal+klawisze multimedialne

## donmateo

Witajcie!

Chciałem uruchomić moje multimedialne klawisze w lenovo r61 więc wrzuciłem do /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ plik 30-keymap-lenovo.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- These are raw scancodes produced by the atkbd driver -->

    <match key="@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver" string="atkbd">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.vendor" prefix="LENOVO">

        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.version" contains="3000">

          <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e00b:switchvideomode</append> <!-- Fn+F7 video -->

          <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e016:wlan</append> <!-- Fn+F5 wireless -->

          <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e017:sleep</append> <!-- Fn+F4 suspend -->

          <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e018:suspend</append> <!-- Fn+F12 hibernate -->

          <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e034:prog1</append> <!-- Lenovo Care -->

          <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input.keymap</append>

        </match>

        <!-- match for X60/X61/ ... ThinkPad Tablets -->

        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.version" prefix="ThinkPad X6">

          <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.version" suffix=" Tablet">

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">006c:f21</append> <!-- rotate -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">0068:screenlock</append> <!-- screenlock -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">006b:esc</append> <!-- escape -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">006d:right</append> <!-- right on d-pad -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">006e:left</append> <!-- left on d-pad -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">0071:up</append> <!-- up on d-pad -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">006f:down</append> <!-- down on d-pad -->

            <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">0069:enter</append> <!-- enter on d-pad -->

            <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input.keymap</append>

          </match>

        </match>
```

Reset hala i powinno grać, a tu nic... Podobnie mam z klawiszami vol up/down, niby w xfce nie działają, ale gdy odpalę mplayera to dla niego śmigają. Proszę o jakieś wskazówki.

Btw. dodam że chciałem te multimedialne klawisze uruchomić korzystając z eventów hala, bo jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem to można na dwa sposoby: hal lub acpi(acpid).

----------

## SlashBeast

w mplayerze dzialaja bo maja pewnie symbole XF86AudioPlay i podobne, 'wszedzie' nie dzialaja, bo nie skonfigurowales menagera okien/srodowiska graficznego do ich obslugi. Ja do klawiszy takich jak mute, vol up i down uzywam actkbd. Klawisze dzialaja wszedzie, w xach, na czystej konsoli, w grach opengl (jak urbanterror).

----------

